# Diamond Deluxe Crates?



## Mikegillam (Feb 22, 2011)

Has anyone used the single dog model of Diamond Deluxe sold by Punk Hollow kennels in Ohio? Looking for a more secure box for the new truck since I will not be putting a hard shell on it.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

I use a two hole Diamond Deluxe and have been very happy with it. I've had it about 3 years.


----------



## kweller (Apr 29, 2010)

We bought a DD box and were so unhappy with it we ate the shipping cost to send it back to them. Bad welds, sharp corners and the box wasn't even square so the doors didn't sit level. We ended up with a Bitter Creek box and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

What kweller said about DD and much more...


----------

